# Cronjob - Problem



## Sasser (20. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe einen Cronjob in Plesk eingestellt, welcher auch ausgeführt wird, nur anstatt immer am 1. und am 15. jeden Monat führt er es jeden Tag aus!

Folgendes habe ich eingestellt:

Min: 0
H: 4
DM: 1,15
M: 1-12
DW: 0-6

Was ist daran falsch, dass er jeden Tag um 4:00 Uhr den Cronjob ausführt, anstatt jeden 1. und 15. jeden Monats!?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Versuche es mal mit:
	
	
	



```
0 4 1,15 * *
```
Kommt aufs gleiche hinaus. 

Wenn das auch nicht funktioniert, solltest Du mal Deinen Supporter kontaktieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

